# Amplificador (consola) se le baja el volumen



## Nimer (Sep 10, 2018)

Buenas noches!
Después de mucho tiempo, vuelvo a pasar por acá.
Les comento que compré una consola potenciada usada de 6 canales y me está generando un problema que quizás ustedes me puedan ayudar a encontrarlo..
El equipo en cuestión es una PROCO SB6000.
La falla que presenta es que luego de algunos minutos funcionando, el volumen cae de repente. El equipo no distorsiona en ningún momento. Tiene un sonido claro permanentemente, pero se nota que cae el volumen de un segundo a otro.
Cuando el volumen se baja, puedo subir el nivel de entrada de la señal (en todos los canales pasa lo mismo) e incluso subir el master, y el equipo sube el volumen pero no alcanza ni cerca al nivel que tenía antes de bajarse (y el vúmetro funciona como si estuviera sonando normalmente)... No es un problema de potenciómetros sucios (o por lo menos a mi me parece que no).

Estoy utilizándolo con dos bafles de 12 pulgadas de 150Wrms c/ driver de 1'' de titanio.
La señal de entrada es una computadora, y estoy entrando por dos canales mono. Es indistinto qué señal le ponga, la falla es la misma utilizando un canal, dos, o tres.

Ahora, un último dato, que me parece curioso y me lleva a pensar que el problema no estaría en la etapa de potencia por lo menos:
- Cuando el volumen SE BAJA de repente, sigue sonando así hasta que con algo metálico toco el RCA de entrada CD/TAPE que trae en el panel frontal.
Al tocar eso con un cable RCA, o con un cortauñas metálico (por ejemplo, que lo tenía a mano) el volumen vuelve a la normalidad.

Adjunto unas fotos del equipo en cuestión.
Les agradeceré las ideas que puedan tener.
Muchas gracias!
Algunas aclaraciones:
- No importa si se está utilizando a un volumen fuerte, medio o bajo. La falla ocurre igual.
- No está trabajando ni forzado, ni está en un ambiente de alta temperatura. (Estoy con buso puesto, para que se den una idea).
- Llegué a pensar que podía ser que cuando arrancaba la heladera, el equipo se protegía de algo (creo que espero mucho de este aparato), pero tampoco era eso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 10, 2018)

Hola, parece ser un falso contacto.
Minuciosamente deberás buscar y repasar soldaduras flojas.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Tenes una  soldadura fría o desoldada en la placa del frontal cerca de esa ficha
Puede ser el pin de un componente como un potenciometro etc
E incluso una pista rota, hay que hacer una inspecciíon visual
También podria deberse a un electrolítco seco, sobre todos de 1.5uF; 2.2uF; 3.3uF; 4.7uF e inclluso 10uF
Hay que hacer una inspección visual con una lupa sería mejor


----------



## Nimer (Sep 11, 2018)

Muchas gracias a ambos por sus respuestas.
La desarmé y aproveché para sacar algunas fotos que quizás en el futuro a alguien puedan servirles.
En la etapa de potencia utiliza unos toshiba C5198 (2 por canal) y tiene lugar para poner uno mas de cada lado.
Tiene un transformador toroidal que no tuve oportunidad de medir porque tengo el multímetro en el auto, y la etiqueta solo dice SB6000 (que es el modelo de la consola).

Encontré unas soldaduras bastante feas justo donde se sujetan los 4 RCA que se ven en el frente (los que toco con algo metálico y reviven el sonido) así que le repasé esas soldaduras y lo volví a armar. (Adjunto foto de como estaban las soldaduras).


Ahora lo puse a probar, vamos a ver qué pasa.

En caso de tratarse de un capacitor de la señal de entrada, si o si debe ser uno de inserción o hay posibilidad de que se trate de un SMD? 
No saqué la placa completa porque tenía que sacar todas las perillas y quizás sólo resoldando de atrás queda solucionado. Si no es así, tocará desarmar.

Saludos!


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Para descartar la etapa de potencia, podrias conectar la entrada de audio a la parte de potencia a una fuente externa, puede ser un preamplificador o un mezclador de señales. Deberias tener audio sin bajones de volumen. Si es asi, el problema es en el preamplificador. 
Por tu descripcion del problema, me inclinaria por un capacitor malo en el pre, donde casi llega la señal al amplificador de potencia.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Evidentemente no es la etapa de potencia, a mencionado con total claridad que sucede cuando hace preción en las fichas RCA que estan al frente, por lo tanto el problema esta en esa placa, y puede ser como le dije capacitores secos, con soldaduras frias, alguna pista cortadada, u otro componente con soldaduras frias


----------



## Nimer (Sep 11, 2018)

El problema persiste.
Me estoy inclinando porque sea un capacitor en la etapa de preamplificación o una soldadura que no vi.

Vuelvo a desarmar a ver que encuentro. Busqué el diagrama pero no lo pude encontrar.. Tengo uno parecido de una luxell 8200 pero no coincide para nada en el serigrafiado ni nada, así que me sirve de guía solamente.


Les dejo un videito mostrándoles cómo se soluciona el problema. (15 segs)






Los mantengo al tanto y gracias por sus aportes!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2018)

Te voy a enseñar un pequeño truco para encontrar soldaduras frias.
Teniendo el equipo funcionando, con una tarjeta de crédito en desuso, o algo similar la pasas por los pines del lado de las soldaduras, si hay algo que esta mal soldado al pasar la tarjeta lo movera y pondra en evidencia donde esta la falla


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 12, 2018)

Intenta hacer lo mismo pero con un elemento no metalico a ver que ocurre, si se soluciona o si sigue igual. Dudo que sea una soldadura fria o una pista partida. Al tocarlo con el elemento metalico, el cuerpo humano sirve de conductor y se descarga a traves del cuerpo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

Mi experiencia en años de arreglar estos equipos me he encontrado con ambas cosas, en electrónica y en reparación no hay que descartar nada.
La experiencia me ha demostrado que no hay que descartar abosolutamente nada.

Para que tengas una idea una fuente de un equipo de audio del tipo swiching, le cambiaron de todo hasta hicieron rebobinar el transformador, y la tensión no llegaba al valor nominal.
Cuando el equipo llego a mi mesa note que lo único que no había sido cambiado era un gran capacitor, pero si había sido removido, claor para medirlo fuera.
Si lo medir con el ESR meter daba que estaba impecable, tras comprobar que el resto del material estaba bien me puse a pensar sin descartar nada que podría ser, y razones si la señal pwm no puede ser integrada adecuadamente no alcanzará el valor nominal, por lo tanto el problem debe ser el capacitor.
En aquellos momentos lo estaba haciendo para otro en su taller y se opuso terminantemente a que lo cambiara, asi que al otro día lo compre de mi bolsillo lo puse y santo remedio, ese era el problema
Fueron muchos los que dijeron "Dudo que sea tal cosa"
Este caso  uno de mil sitluaciones que me ha tocado ver


----------



## Nimer (Sep 12, 2018)

Bueno, volví a desarmar y resoldé los potenciómetros de efectos, nivel del master, el IN del tape, y todos los capacitores de inserción que estaban al rededor. También repasé varios SMD de la zona.
En el area de salida de la placa (pre) hay sólamente capacitores de 10uF (hay como 20), unos 3 o 4 de 1uF, y uno de 100uF. Los repasé a todos, les cambié el estaño, y los soldé más pegados a la placa para que agarren de alambre nuevo.

Lo estoy probando hace 50 minutos y hasta el momento todo excelente. Me llama la atención que si toco el RCA con algo metálico se escucha un chasquido en el parlante (poco saludable) igual que antes... Pero sigue funcionando normal. 
Lo tengo a medio armar por cualquier cosa, así que veremos. Si llega a fallar, compraré todos los capacitores nuevos y chau. 
Me pareció raro que no encontré ningún capacitor de 2.2, o 1.5...

Me estoy encariñando con este aparato. Con el lugar que tiene adentro dan ganas de poner una etapa de potencia más grande.

Les dejo mas fotos porque a todos nos gustan y capaz a alguien le sirven.
Desde ya, gracias por sus comentarios que me son de ayuda para ir persiguiendo el problema.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2018)

Esperemos que este solucionado.
Esto va como comentario personal, cada uno hace como mejor le gusta o le parece.
He armado muchos amplificadores, y en general para mucha potencia los armaba multiplaca, si era posible c/u con su propia fuente en placas de 100-150W no más entonces podía tener un ampli con 400W de salida, si se dañaba una salida seguía adelante con 300W y no me quedaba sin nada lo mismo para  600W o más 4 de 150 o 6 de100.
A muchos luego de usarlos le vino bie porque les simplificaba mucho la distribución de parlantes, lograban una ecualización y nivel sonoro más homogeneo y si había problemas en una línea seguían con el resto, porque les ha pasdo tene un equipo de 1200W romperse y quedarse sin nada


----------



## LuigiDJ (Sep 13, 2018)

Fijate si existe continuidad entre el anillo exterior de los rca y el punto tierra (0 voltios) de la fuente. Recuerdo un caso donde no habia continuidad en la linea de tierra entre 2 placas y habia un sintoma mas o menos como el que manifiestas.


----------



## Nimer (Sep 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> He armado muchos amplificadores, y en general para mucha potencia los armaba multiplaca, si era posible c/u con su propia fuente en placas de 100-150W no más entonces podía tener un ampli con 400W de salida, si se dañaba una salida seguía adelante con 300W y no me quedaba sin nada lo mismo para 600W o más 4 de 150 o 6 de100.


Me parece una muy buena práctica. La voy a tener en cuenta.


Muchachos, les comento que el problema pareció haberse solucionado en su momento, pero al poco tiempo volvió a fallar. Estuve sin tiempo entre el trabajo y el estudio, pero hoy le metí mano nuevamente.
Por lo pronto medí tensiones del amplificador y el pre.
El preamplificador (toda la placa frontal) está recibiendo sus +/- 15v.
La salida del transformador es de +/- 41VCA! Esperaba que sea bastante menos...
Comprobé que le llegue el punto medio del transformador al pre. 

Mañana voy a armar un cable de audio con un potenciómetro y probar la etapa de potencia aislada del pre para ver si eso está ok.
Y ya les comentaré...


----------



## Nimer (Oct 10, 2018)

Bueno, probé la etapa de potencia durante algunos días. Lo hice desconectando la alimentación de la placa del preamplificador directamente, e inyectando una señal por medio del conector de efectos que tiene en el panel trasero. (Trae un jack que conmuta entre la salida del preamplificador y la entrada del jack de efectos y manda la señal a la etapa de potencia).

Lo estuve utilizando en distinto nivel de volumen y anda todo perfecto. Así que descartamos el cable que va desde el jack hasta la etapa de potencia y la etapa de potencia en sí.

Ya había resoldado muchos componentes de la placa del preamplificador.. Tengo comprados todos los capacitores para reemplazar y creo que voy a hacer eso.

*Una consulta: *Es normal que la salida del preamplificador no tenga soldada la malla de masa del cable que va hacia la potencia? 
En el PCB veo que están los dos pads (señal y gnd) pero sólo está soldado el de señal... Por lo que se ve, nunca estuvo soldada porque el pad está completamente limpio..


Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2018)

Depende de los diseños y del nivel de señal en juego si es de 1V para arriba no se suele  poner siempre  cuando no produzca ruido, un cableado cuidadoso lo evita


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2018)

Solucionado...

Se me hizo dificil porque el problema no estaba ni en la etapa de potencia ni en la etapa de preamplificación... Repasé soldaduras y cambié todos los capacitores del preamplificador y el problema persistía.

Finalmente, vi que el jack de efectos (por donde mandé señal para probar la etapa de potencia) que está en serie con la señal que va desde el pre al amplificador, no hacía buen contacto cuando estaba en posición de reposo (sin jack), haciendo que se atenúe la señal de entrada de forma inestable. Con el multimetro medía cerca de 100 ohms entre ambos contactos cuando debía existir continuidad.

Alcohol isopropilico, un cepillo de dientes, y listo. Nunca más.

Lo loco es que esto lo encontré habiendo reparado otro equipo que le pasaba exactamente lo mismo y solucionando ese, di en la tecla con este.
Gracias a todos los que aportaron. Saludos!


----------



## Pedro8918 (Ene 22, 2019)

Hola qué tal soy nuevo en foro quería hacer una consulta sobre dicha consola. Tengo la misma para repara me llegó sin audio. Lo que no escucho es  que se active el relé de protección. Lo que encontré que retiraron Jumper que es j10-7 y le pusieron una resistencia no se de que valor. La cual va así el v- del parlante. Mi duda es .que tensión tengo que tenes en pin 1 y pin 2 de u5 que se encarga de la protección .maneja el relé que lo activa por el pin 7 a 12v gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2019)

El tema es tener el esquema a la vista, si no es imposible, si tienes el esquema de la misma subelo en su defecto sube fotos y marcas en ella los puntos a los que haces referencia


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 22, 2020)

Buenas! Sigo acá para no abrir hilo nuevo, ya que es el mismo equipo.
Resulta que me llegó al taller un Proco SB6000 y sólo prendía el cooler. Creeeo que habían metido señal por el loop de efectos, porque estaba en corto un 1N4148 del pre (protección), un 7812 de la fuente y una resistencia de 0,1R se había carbonizado. Cambié todas las cosas quemadas, medí tensiones, transistores de salida y todo ok.
Ahora el problema. Cuando no tiene parlante amplifica correctamente una senoidal, pero al conectar el parlante la salida hace la porquería que se ve en el osciloscopio. Tiene un 4558 en la placa de potencia que reemplacé (sin efecto), medí todos los diodos, resistencias y transistores y nada se ve fuera de lo normal. Cambié todos los capacitores relacionados al operacional por si estaba alguno medio muerto y se ponía a oscilar y sigue haciendo exactamente lo mismo.
¿Alguien que me pueda iluminar sobre cuál puede llegar a ser el problema o qué descartar?
Sospecho un poco de la lámpara serie que de alguna forma al bajar la tensión cuando empieza a consumir haga que entre en una realimentación positiva, pero me da miedo sacarla y volar la etapa de salida completa.
No comparto diagrama porque no lo tengo, pero si alguien lo puede aportar, más que bienvenido.
A la salida del operacional ya tengo una señal rectangular similar a la de la salida sin la oscilación de alta frecuencia, pero puede ser un tema de realimentación de la salida.

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 25, 2020)

Bueno, creo que lo pude solucionar. Lo dejo por acá por si alguien más tiene este problema. Estaba oscilando como loco. En otro hilo encontré un esquema muy similar (de un proyecto de Construyasuvideorockola) y resulta que este no tenía los capacitores C8, C9, C10 y C11. Se los agregué y se fueron las oscilaciones. Lo estoy probando en este momento con la lámpara serie y no parece estar haciendo ninguna cosa rara. Desconozco cómo funcionaba anteriormente, o si algún transistor está andando medio raro y por eso ahora son necesarios, pero bue.

Saludos

Edit: A más alto volúmen sigue haciendo cosas raras


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Bueno, creo que lo pude solucionar. Lo dejo por acá por si alguien más tiene este problema. Estaba oscilando como loco. En otro hilo encontré un esquema muy similar (de un proyecto de Construyasuvideorockola) y resulta que este no tenía los capacitores C8, C9, C10 y C11. Se los agregué y se fueron las oscilaciones. Lo estoy probando en este momento con la lámpara serie y no parece estar haciendo ninguna cosa rara. Desconozco cómo funcionaba anteriormente, o si algún transistor está andando medio raro y por eso ahora son necesarios, pero bue.
> 
> Saludos



no es raro..
pasa por la calidad de los transistores...estos tiene una fuga y el transistor se autoalimenta y oscila. esto hace que haya un consumo de corriente sin estarbconectado nada. 
en estos casos uno puede poner solo con la mano entre colector y base hasta que se apaga la amppoleta serie
probando uno por uno todos los transistores un condensador de 100pf de 50v


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2020)

Esos transistores , cuya función no me sale ahora porque no tomé la pastilla rosa se usan desde épocas inmemoriales , cuando los transistores eran buenos , no falsificados , desclasificados , etc.


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

no necesariamente falsificados... muchas veces los transistiores son de menor cadidad que tienen una pequeña fuga que simplemente se soluciona con un peqieño condensador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos transistores , cuya función no me sale ahora porque no tomé la pastilla rosa se usan desde épocas inmemoriales , cuando los transistores eran buenos , no falsificados , desclasificados , etc.











						Miller Frequency Compensation: How to Use Miller Capacitance for Op-Amp Compensation - Technical Articles
					

Miller capacitance is commonly used in a method for operational amplifier frequency compensation.




					www.allaboutcircuits.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Cyborg16 (May 25, 2020)

Supongo que tendrá que quedar apilado por alguna parte hasta que pueda salir a comprar transistores  cambiando Q1, Q2, Q3 y Q4 debería ser suficiente, no? Teniendo en cuenta que son a los que les puse los capacitores y la oscilación bajó enormemente


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

no necesariamente...
porfavor una foto de q1 q2 q3 y a4 para ver de que estamos hablando


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 25, 2020)

Ahí van con el nombre de cada transistor. No usa los mismos, pero la configuración es muy similar


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

veo bueno los transistores... la solucion no pasa por poner a todos lados condensador...
revisa carga RC  debes tener falla ahi..  no seas egoista con las fotos son gratis asi podemos dar mejores indicaciones..
foto plaaca completa lado cobre y lado componentes
saca todos los condensadores..
conecta a la salida osciloscopio t onserva oscilacion..
conecta senoiidal pura y obseva distorsion por ata frecuencia

si observa autooscilacion.. pones condensador  con mano alzada transistores desde el mas potente gaca atras hasta eliminar oscilacion


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 25, 2020)

Ahí van más fotos. Me la había mandado yo. Había una resistencia de 10R carbonizada y le puse 0.1R en su lugar    puse una de 15R que era lo que tenía a mano (afectará la diferencia?). Previamente había cambiado el capacitor en serie con dicha resistencia (aunque medía normal), saqué los capacitores agregados y no parece estar oscilando, pero esta tarde voy a conectarlo al osciloscopio y asegurarme. En una de las fotos se ve la resistencia que estaba puesta (mal). El valor lo había sacado de una foto encontrada por la web y le pifié al código de colores. Una verguenza! 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda. De no haber sido por el comentario de la red RC no volvía a revisar esa parte


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

ok.. veo la resist de 0.1  pero no puedo decirte si afeecta o no.. no se a que o con que esta conectado..
si el tipo qye diseño y le puso 10 ohms..  debe ser por algo.. compra o saca de  cachureos de 10 oh
ms...
si no me equipvoco.. esa resist va en seria a condensador rojo 0.1uf 63v  ese es la carga rc que se encarga de eliminar las oscilaciones parasitas  revisa con una lupav si ese condensador tiene algina grieta
siempre para todas las pruebas penes una ampolleta seria... cuando hay osscilaciones la ampolleta encienfe suavemente.

son tu propio desconocimiento.. interveniste ty mal el circuito rc


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 25, 2020)

Efectivamente. Está en serie a ese capacitor y a tierra. El capacitor lo reemplacé. Voy a revolver un poco a ver si encuentro una de 10R de la potencia necesaria y hacer las pruebas con el osciloscopio. Actualmente tanto en reposo como en potencia media la serie no enciende en absoluto. Con los capacitores que había agregado tampoco hasta que subía un poco más el volumen y empezaba a encender por el consumo de corriente normal, pero al subir un poco más el cono del parlante se empezaba a mover demasiado hacia los extremos y también subía el brillo considerablemente


----------



## emilio177 (May 25, 2020)

lo qye debes hacer...
primero.. saca todos los condensadores que tu instalaste.
con la serie enciende equipo..
con generador fun. una señal 1k conecta salida osciloscopio
aumenta el volumen de el GenF y observa salida osciloscopio
a cierto nive de entrada seguro vas a tener una AM amplitud modulada... 
porfa pones foto de osciloscopio para ver el tipo de falla que tienes
adjunto imagrn referencia
y haz lo mismo con parlante de prueba siempre el parante de prueba debe tener resist serie de 1k 
debe ser aprox 4 o 3 pulgadas te sirve ademas para oir las distorsiones de falla


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 27, 2020)

Buenas. Ahí pude medir un poco más.
1) Entrada en corto con una resistencia, sin parlante. Con promediado de mustras
2) Entrada en corto con parlante (4 Ohms)
3) Entrada senoidal de 1kHz (el trigger no estuvo muy contento en esta)
4) Idem anterior, mayor volumen
5 y 6) Mayor volúmen, algo de modulación, pero causado por la lámpara serie. Al poner una de mayor potencia desapareció modulación para el mismo y más volúmen
7) Casi a máxima excursión sin parlante. Me olvidé de sacar una con mayor base de tiempo, pero no se veían oscilaciones ni encendía la lámpara serie

En ninguna configuración pude detectar oscilación de alta frecuencia, así que lo doy por terminado. Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos


----------



## jorgeh (Mar 15, 2021)

Nimer dijo:


> Solucionado...
> 
> Se me hizo dificil porque el problema no estaba ni en la etapa de potencia ni en la etapa de preamplificación... Repasé soldaduras y cambié todos los capacitores del preamplificador y el problema persistía.
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021

Hola, estuve leyendo lo que te paso y como lo resolviste,yo tengo una potencia Procco SB-4000 y me pasa que no tiene el volumen de antes, tengo que subir al máximo, y se escucha bajo, yo la verdad no entiendo nada de electrónica, leí que habías limpiado el jack, y se te soluciono el problema, me gustaría empezar por esa etapa, pero no se cual el el jack de efectos,, si me podes explicar mas básicamente para que lo entienda te agradezco,, disculpa mi ignorancia. Saludos

PD: Estoy igualmente buscando mas info en Internet para ver si me doy cuenta.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021

Fotos de la potencia.


----------



## Gasparv (Mar 16, 2021)

Nimer dijo:


> Finalmente, vi que el jack de efectos ...


Ya ves, ero la más obvio, el paso de la señal del previo hacia la etapa de potencia. No hiciste la prueba del mismo previo con OTRA etapa, o con los auriculares ...


----------



## mrch (Mar 16, 2021)

jorgeh dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021
> 
> Hola, estuve leyendo lo que te paso y como lo resolviste,yo tengo una potencia Procco SB-4000 y me pasa que no tiene el volumen de antes, tengo que subir al máximo, y se escucha bajo, yo la verdad no entiendo nada de electrónica, leí que habías limpiado el jack, y se te soluciono el problema, me gustaría empezar por esa etapa, pero no se cual el el jack de efectos,, si me podes explicar mas básicamente para que lo entienda te agradezco,, disculpa mi ignorancia. Saludos
> 
> ...


Recientemente rersolví un problema similar en una consola china que perdia potencia en la amplificación y la falla era provocada por un falso en los cables que van de la placa de la etapa de potencia a la placa de los operacionales, especificamente el metal del conector del cable de la linea del GND se había sulfatado y al menor movimiento marcaba una resitencia de aprox. 60Ω, a simple vista no parecia que hubiera nada mal, pero al medir continuidad de un extremo a otro en cada linea logre percatarme del problema y al desarmar el conector pude notar la leve corrosión.


----------



## jorgeh (Mar 17, 2021)

Desarme las consola y la inspeccione por todos lados para ver si veía algo malo, la verdad que estuve un buen rato, de paso la limpie un poco, después de examinar por todos lados vi algo que me parecía que estaba mal era en la entrada RCA mire con una luz dentro de los pequeños orificios, y vi que uno tenia casi al fondo  que es el contacto interior que lleva una pequeña chapita que hace contacto de un costado que en uno se veía bien y en el otro no se veía, se había metido entre el plástico que separa para que no haga contacto con el otro polo*.*

*A*sí que pensaba desarmarlo y si no  podía hacerlo lo desoldaría al RCA de la plaqueta, pero pude desarmar y enderezar esa chapita que hace de contacto interno,, lo que desarme era todo a presión , después lo arme perfectamente sin problemas, ahora anda bien la potencia, la probare por varios días a ver si sigue andando bien... ya que no la uso frecuentemente..aclaro que no se nada del tema, solo que soy curioso y me gusta tratar ver si puedo arreglar las cosas,,, saludos


----------



## jorgeh (Mar 28, 2021)

Hola,, les comento que me anduvo un solo día en el rato que la probé con buen volumen y después al otro día  siguió con volumen bajo, no se que podrá ser,,


----------



## mrch (Abr 1, 2021)

jorgeh dijo:


> Hola,, les comento que me anduvo un solo día en el rato que la probé con buen volumen y después al otro día  siguió con volumen bajo, no se que podrá ser,,


Ok, continuando con el tema, hacer un rastreador de audio es sencillo, solo debes de reemplazar la espiga 3.5mm de unos speakers multimedia, por puntas de prueba, puedes agregar un filtro de 1uF a 10uF en serie con la entrada L o R para proteger los speakers, básicamente un rastreador es un amplificador externo que te permite verificar una señal de audio en diferentes puntos o etapas del equipo en reparacion
En este video muestran como construir uno:





Y este es el que uso yo en mis reparaciones


----------



## NACHOBASSMAN (Ago 22, 2021)

Alguien me podria confirmar que integrado es el circuito integrado U11, se reventó y no lo puedo leer. Estoy hablando de esta misma PROCO SB6000. Gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## emilio177 (Ago 23, 2021)

NACHOBASSMAN dijo:


> Alguien me podria confirmar que integrado es el circuito integrado U11, se reventó y no lo puedo leer. Estoy hablando de esta misma PROCO SB6000. Gracias de antemano, saludos


Foto de tu placa por ambo lados


----------



## NACHOBASSMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Foto de tu placa por ambo lados



Gracias, soy nuevo en el foro. Ya pude salir de la duda, era un 4558 tal cual como los demás. No encontré el modo de borrar mi comentario anterior. Gracias.


----------

